# انا حطيت السؤال ده فى اجابات جوجل و محدش عرف يجاوب عليه ؟



## Messias (25 يناير 2010)

كيف اتخلص من اعلانات شركات الأدوية الأجنبيه التى ترسل اعلانات عن ادوية جنسية؟

يا جماعة اى حد يجيله رسله و بيقوله كسبت فلوس او اى رساله عن بيزنس و يقولك ابعت بياناتك اسمك و سنك و سكنك و هكذا ماحدش يبعت انا كنت عارف كده عشان كده مابعتش انا وقتع فى حاجه محترفه اكتر من كده ياريت تاخدوا بالكم فيه بنات بتعت للتعارف اجنبيات و يقولوا دايما انهم فى افريقيا و فى حاله حرب اهليه و هيا مستخبيه عند قسيس دينى او فى الملجأ (الأيواء العاجل) و يطلوبا التعارف و المساعده المعنويه محدش يبعت حاجه برضه دى الطريقه الجديده اللى وقعت فيها و انا عايز الحل النهائى لانها بتيجى من اكثر من اميل عشان مايبعوش تانى على ايميلى Gmail  مع العلم انى مشترك فى مدونات و مواقع بتبعت معلومات و ادوية عن علاجات الكانسر عشان المدونه بتاعتى مش عايز الغيها معاهم


----------



## pgood2010 (27 أغسطس 2010)

ادخل علي الموقع نفسة اللي بيبعتلك و هاتلاقي في البيانات بتاعتك خاصية الغاء الرسائل الالكترونية و لو مكانتش موجودة يبقي اعمل deactivate للاكونت بتاعك من عندهم


----------



## holiness (28 أغسطس 2010)

انت عندك اشتراك مع جوجل ادنتس ؟؟ 
لان جوجل ادنتس هو مهمته اعلانات 
ثانيا : اذا كان ايميلك gmail في خاصية بريد غير مرغوب يحذفها مباشرا 
وتقدر تعمل بلوك كمان


----------

